# movie with club this friday



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I will be attending a movie at with a certain club. A chance to mingle with people my own age. I have not seen these people for quite awhile. I will be as social as possible and come away with some potential friends (my goal). Wish me luck.


----------

